
Show HN: Crypto Jobs List - ksaitor
https://cryptojobslist.com/
======
ksaitor
Hello HN!

Excited to share this job board with you! Launched just a few weeks ago, and
it’s been getting some good attention from developers subscribing and
companies posting. The site is pretty simple at the moment, but we have search
and commenting features — and we are encouraging companies to reply, once
there are questions. Hence making job application a bit more easy-going, open
and friendly activity.

I intend to keep the site simple. But nonetheless, what are the features
you've always been craving for in a job board, but no job board ever
implemented them? Or, perhaps, there is something you really hate about other
job boards or the application process, that we can fix?

